# Why Are Ebay Sellers Now Charging Sales Tax?



## Evans200 (Aug 28, 2016)

I don't remember ever paying sales tax on ebay items unless the seller was in the same state I'm in. Today, I went to buy a couple bike stands and saw the tax charge. So I backed off, tried other sellers, and every one is charging the tax. Is this something new and has anyone else seen this as well? I checked my purchase history over the last 5 items I bought, and none of them had tax charged.


----------



## stoney (Aug 28, 2016)

I haven't seen that.


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 28, 2016)

stoney said:


> I haven't seen that.



Wonder if this is just a Michigan thing, or nationwide. Someone please find out. Don't have to buy, just get to the checkout stage.


----------



## stoney (Aug 28, 2016)

I have seen it when buyer and seller are in same state of course. I have sold to buyer in same state as me before and unless it is a fair amount I just refund the tax money back. That is all BS, especially on old used crap. New retail I can understand.


----------



## JKT (Aug 28, 2016)

nothing new.. what I've experienced in the past, tax is supposed to be collected if you buy from the state you live in. if its a business your buying from they usually charge the tax ..individuals may or may not depending if they are selling as a business.. sometimes I get charged sometimes not. but only when I buy from within my state..


----------



## catfish (Aug 28, 2016)

I often wonder how many buyers that collect taxes on ebay sales are realy claiming them on their taxes....


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 28, 2016)

I know about the same state stuff. But today everything I'm trying to buy on ebay, in any state, is charging me sales tax. That never happened before..


----------



## gymmanager (Aug 28, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Wonder if this is just a Michigan thing, or nationwide. Someone please find out. Don't have to buy, just get to the checkout stage.



It must be a Michigan thing - I put something in my cart and got to the checkout stage without tax being added. Surprising since if it is possible to add a tax to something, California is usually the place it happens. Sorry.


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 28, 2016)

gymmanager said:


> It must be a Michigan thing - I put something in my cart and got to the checkout stage without tax being added. Surprising since if it is possible to add a tax to something, California is usually the place it happens. Sorry.



Thanks for looking in to it. Looks like a Michigan thing. I'll still buy what I need on ebay, but not happy about being taxed.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 28, 2016)

I am in ca  I bought some stuff on ebay . in ca & got taxed  first time that,s ever happened to me   it never happened before that,s b.s


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 28, 2016)

Born free, and taxed to death. What's next, tax on Craigslist?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 28, 2016)

As far as I know there is nothing new about the tax situation on eBay. Maybe some sellers are starting to actually follow the requirements since they are a *business*, not an individual selling junk from their garage.

 See what is considered a business.  
Tax Talk.......  http://for-business.ebay.com/taxjar-presents-sales-tax-101-ebay-sellers


----------

